# Buserelin = exhaustion!



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just wondering if anybody else has found that being on buserelin makes them feel absolutely exhausted?  I know it's listed as one of the side effects along with drowsiness but it's one of those kind of side effects where it's a bit non-specific so you can't be 100% sure it's down to the injection!  Still I'm not really complaining, if this is the worst of the side effects I'm pretty lucky, though I'm  still not feeling up for working a 12 1/2 hour shift tomorrow.

Alanna


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Lanny
Busereline spray is evil. I was sleepy, exhausted, p##ed off all the time. I wasn't able to work due to the very poor vision (I make small things).
Good news is once you start taking menopur injections this nasty side effects should ease off.

frog x


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Lanny, 

I slept most of my first cycle lol. I was absolutely knackered!! I used to wake up in the night with hot flushes whilst down regging so don't think that helped the tiredness. 

This round I had practically no effects from the buserelin but I am exhausted off the menepur!  Poor DH, one minute I am talking to him or watching TV and the next zzzzzzzzz.

Good luck with your cycle xxx


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it's pretty normal. I am down regulating for a FET (I do short protocols for fresh) for the first time at the moment and 11 days in I'm knackered! I have another 2 weeks before I have a scan and can start the HRT. Luckily I work in a school so am off work so can pretty much please myself.

My normal week involves 45 hours working, 2 runs, a swim, ballroom dancing and long dog walks at the weekend and at the moment I am just managing a shortish dog walk and then sitting around the rest of the day. 

I'll be glad when it's over (although no doubt in a few months I'll be doing it again!)


----------

